# Hallo



## mary jane (29 Dez. 2014)

Das Paradies ist bald Geschichte, also versuche ich es mal hier. Dort war ich über 10 Jahre aktiv, mal sehen, ob es bei euch genau so lang wird.


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Dez. 2014)

Mal schauen, wieviel Zulauf wir da noch bekommen


----------



## MetalFan (29 Dez. 2014)

Willkommen und viel Spaß on cb-spray88! 
Auch wenn der Anlass traurig ist , schön das du den Weg hierher gefunden hast!


----------



## mary jane (29 Dez. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Willkommen und viel Spap on cb-spray88!
> Auch wenn der Anlass traurig ist , schön das du den Weg hierher gefunden hast!



du hier in verantwortungsvoller Position, die Welt ist ein Dorf


----------



## moonshine (29 Dez. 2014)

Herzlichst willkommen 

und vielleicht ja sogar länger 

Viel Spaß hier und nette Unterhaltungen


----------



## Hehnii (29 Dez. 2014)

mary jane schrieb:


> ...., mal sehen, ob es bei euch genau so lang wird.



An uns liegt es nicht! 
Auf jeden Fall *Herzlich Willkommen* hier! :thumbup:


----------



## General (29 Dez. 2014)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------



## mary jane (30 Dez. 2014)

Danke für den herzlichen Empfang


----------



## Claudia (31 Dez. 2014)

Herzlich Wilkommen bei uns wünsche dir viel Spaß


----------



## imsoweak (25 Jan. 2015)

feiersmily huhu du


----------



## Phuzion (9 Feb. 2015)

das wird es bestimmt


----------



## jimbeats (3 März 2015)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

